# DROID x unroot



## musclemilk (Oct 27, 2011)

Was on ics miui.

Using iso image to burn to a cd.

Does it matter what file I use ...can I use. 602?????

Thanks


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

If you never took the update to .621 you can use the .602 SBF.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

